# price of lucet



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I was looking and a Lucet is $ 12.00 on up. Isn't that expensive or am I just expecting too much? I would think $5-6 dollars would be enough......
What do you folks think?


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

I have no idea what that is!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Neither do I, but I clicked on search at the top of this page and found this.......................

http://www.stitchdiva.com/blog/how-to-make-lucet-cord/


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

That is so interesting. My DH wears out the cord in shorts long before the short even start looking tired. My Dad belongs to a Men's Shed and I am going to ask if the shed could make me one.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

The price doesn't surprise me. I was looking at them for a school program that the museum where I work provides, but I decided against them. Price was a factor. At the time, several years ago, cheap plastic ones were available but not suitable. The wooden ones were handmade, and frequently of lovely woods with nice finishes. I've been meaning to get one for myself. . . .


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

I wondered if this cord could be used in Soutache jewlery making, a craft which seems to be becoming popular here. So I googled it and found some very interesting youtube videos. I don't think it is the same as Soutache cord but it possibly could be used in the same way .... and I found a link to some different type of Lucet forks.
This could be an interesting car/travel journey project!
Thank you for posting!


----------



## hempshall (Oct 21, 2013)

I would like a lucet but I was wondering if something I already had would serve the same purpose. Any ideas? A knitting nancy maybe!


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

hempshall said:


> I would like a lucet but I was wondering if something I already had would serve the same purpose. Any ideas? A knitting nancy maybe!


A two pronged fork would work.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I found some cheaper on ebay,. the one I got is made of wood, and it's lovely.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

judyh47 said:


> A two pronged fork would work.


If you break off the middle two prongs of a plastic fork that works, tho they do bend a bit.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

vershi said:


> If you break off the middle two prongs of a plastic fork that works, tho they do bend a bit.


I had some steak forks, metal with a wooden handle, which were two pronged.

Check out thrift/charity shops!


----------



## hempshall (Oct 21, 2013)

judyh47 said:


> A two pronged fork would work.


It would work...I'll get an old fork from the Op Shop and get my husband to remove the center prongs or as you said a two prong fork. Thanks Judy


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

judyh47 said:


> I had some steak forks, metal with a wooden handle, which were two pronged.
> 
> Check out thrift/charity shops!


They sound even better.


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

I was interested in a lucet a few years ago. My DH does a lot of woodworking, so I asked him if he could make one for me. He headed out to his shop and came back in with 2! I think I used them maybe twice and I don't even know where they are now! I found a Clover product called Wonder Knitter that I use when I need to make cords. I got it at Michael's for around $8 and it makes perfect cords and is easy to use, as well as fun. Reminds me of the spool knitters we had as children. Here are a few other sources online:

http://www.amazon.com/Clover-3101-Wonder-Knitter/dp/B000WUY7YI

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLOVER-WONDER-KNITTER-3101-/121018102852?pt=US_Yarn&hash=item1c2d3db444


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Have you looked at kumihimo braiding, the discs are very cheep to buy and you can do lovely braiding with these


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

judyh47 said:


> I had some steak forks, metal with a wooden handle, which were two pronged.
> 
> Check out thrift/charity shops!


I have a amazing meat fork that is my fav... it is old and has a avocado green Bakelite handle, even after all these years it is as sharp as they come! It would be dangerous to use it like this but it is rare and most are not that sharp


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes that does seem bit much. But everything has gone up and I haven't looked at lucets in a while.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

hempshall said:


> I would like a lucet but I was wondering if something I already had would serve the same purpose. Any ideas? A knitting nancy maybe!


Luceting is for making cords, no reason you could not use a knitting Nancy. If cord is what you want you could knit I-cords quickly and without much trouble. Make the size and material match what you want. I often knit cotton cords for various things like draw string bags. Much the same outcome especially if you use a 4 pronged Lucet.


----------



## Latou (Sep 15, 2013)

Kumihimo is such fun to do and you can make such beautiful cords with it. I have made cords out of embroidery cotton, narrow ribbon - all sorts of stuff.

The only reason I don't do it any more is because I have three cats and they absolutely loved helping me. It's bad enough trying to crochet. :-D


----------



## kathygee47 (Jul 24, 2012)

How about modifying a wooden salad fork


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

My husband and I used to make and sell lucets about 18-20 years ago and we sold them back then for $7.50, since there is a lot of hand finishing. I think the price sounds reasonable.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I paid $9 for mine about 8 yrs ago but it's made of beautiful curly maple and has a nice long handle for holding while working. The young man made them and his wife demonstrated them. It's a showpiece if nothing else. :O) I use my Knitting Nodde (their spelling, not mine) more than the lucet.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

do a search on etsy.com for lucets and there are a lot available for less than $10.


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Could you not replace the ties with elastic?


----------



## JaneyW (Feb 24, 2011)

If this is a hand made lucet, and there are people out there making them, it is not bad. Especially if it is nice wood, a pretty design in the handle, etc. 
If it is commercial, though, or plastic, I think $6 is pretty fair. OH, there are some metal ones out there too. (I have used them, and they hurt my hands.)


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Hobby Lobby had lucets in plastic to sell in the needlework department. Piecework magazine showed one years ago and my husband made me one in wood. Then I found lucets on google and he made me a dozen for the class I taught last year. I keep mine handy for cord making. A handy man can make one in no time or if you are handy with wood, make yourself one. Type lucet in google and you will have all the information you need.


Carol J.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi, since I am from The Netherlands I searched it for you there. It was 5,50 euro, but with shipping costs you want to buy it here or make one yourself.
But here is the link I looked, it is a tutorial:
http://www.lsp-designs.nl/Punniken-met-de-lucet-werkbeschrijving.php
Enoy!


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

There isn't anything nicer than being able to work with handmade wood tools. Sort of goes together with the rest of the wonderful handmade items we make.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Noticed one at Hobby Lobby the other day for $4. Not aesthetically pleasing but serviceable.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

My husband has made beautiful Lucets to sell at some of the fiber events we attend. He makes them out of wood with designs on them and I don't think the price you stated was over priced for the time and finishing that goes into them. I have found that people love to buy pretty things for their fiber artistry.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Do you mean Lucite..a plexiglass type product a replacement for glass?


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

No it is a Lucet for making I-Cords, looks like a two prong fork with a small hole in the middle.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Go to http://www.instructables.com/id/Easy-wooden-lucet-cord-making-tool/ or make your own from a plastic fork breaking the two center prongs off..Note: this site comes up now!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Irish knitter said:


> I was looking and a Lucet is $ 12.00 on up. Isn't that expensive or am I just expecting too much? I would think $5-6 dollars would be enough......
> What do you folks think?


What kind of wood?
Quality of workmanship?
There are cheap ones around.


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

they demonstrate luceting on the create and craft channel and web site, selling the lucet etc too.


----------



## happyknitter66 (May 10, 2012)

I used one at harrowgate show but prefer my knitting


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

ria1 said:


> they demonstrate luceting on the create and craft channel and web site, selling the lucet etc too.


I have one of those, and it is very smooth and easy to use.


----------



## Bootheelknitter (Oct 2, 2011)

I gave $18 for mine 15 yrs ago....


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I found one at Hobby Lobby for a granddaughter. I used the 40% off coupon.


----------

